# Thoughts on the new A6?



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Ed328Ci said:


> Nice interior, aside from the ugly steering wheel.
> 
> Ed


Nothing can be as bad as the standard wheel on the 3ers. Those buttons look really hideous.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

:eeps: 

kitt says that he wants his dashboard back.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

I think it looks more bland than the new 5 series. From the 2, i would have taken the 5 series......(or C Class):thumbup:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Fifty_Cent said:


> I think it looks more bland than the new 5 series. From the 2, i would have taken the 5 series......(or C Class):thumbup:


I hate to say it, but I'm actually starting to warm up to Audi as a company. Reliability may suck, but it's statistically better than MB's, and the interiors and exteriors of BMW's latest offerings are just so gross. (I do like the E90 and 1-series, though.)


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

I drove down the Florida Turnpike last week and came across an all black A6 with no badges. It had a "W12" on the front grill and that was it. I did an all around look from each lane to look over the lines since it was my first sighting. It appeared slightly larger than the old A6 but definitely smaller than an A8.

I would say that it was very attractive in person with clean lines and some aggresive look to the rubber and fender flares. I would consider one if the reliability improved and the resale stayed above marginal.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

DaveH said:


> I drove down the Florida Turnpike last week and came across an all black A6 with no badges. It had a "W12" on the front grill and that was it. I did an all around look from each lane to look over the lines since it was my first sighting. It appeared slightly larger than the old A6 but definitely smaller than an A8.
> 
> I would say that it was very attractive in person with clean lines and some aggresive look to the rubber and fender flares. I would consider one if the reliability improved and the resale stayed above marginal.


And if they had RWD...

I can't deny that among the German marques, they have the best value (in terms of what you get for what you pay), though.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

DaveH said:


> I drove down the Florida Turnpike last week and came across an all black A6 with no badges. It had a "W12" on the front grill and that was it..


:yikes: i wonder if it really did have a w12 engine in there or was it just a rebadge. a w12 being 2 3.0L vr6 glued side by side to make a short but wide 6.0L 12 cyl.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

DaveH said:


> I drove down the Florida Turnpike last week and came across an all black A6 with no badges. It had a "W12" on the front grill and that was it. I did an all around look from each lane to look over the lines since it was my first sighting. It appeared slightly larger than the old A6 but definitely smaller than an A8.
> 
> I would say that it was very attractive in person with clean lines and some aggresive look to the rubber and fender flares. I would consider one if the reliability improved and the resale stayed above marginal.


are you sure it wasnt a A8 :dunno: no W12 in the A6 as far as I know, maybe you spotted the new S6/RS6


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

w12 engine


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

s6










w12


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

HW said:


> s6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> HW said:
> 
> 
> > that S6 pic is a photochop right? as far as I know they are supposed to put a detuned lambo V10 in it.
> ...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

HW said:


> i'm seeing stuff saying that it's going to be RS6 that will have the gallardo engine. S6 gets a TT V8. :dunno:


oh yeah audi and their confusing S and RS badges....Problem with that setup is you will see tuned S6 beating up on the RS6s, darn turbos


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> oh yeah audi and their confusing S and RS badges....Problem with that setup is you will see tuned S6 beating up on the RS6s, darn turbos


RS is even more performance oriented than S, right? Do they tend to use turbos in one but not the other?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

swchang said:


> RS is even more performance oriented than S, right??


yep



swchang said:


> Do they tend to use turbos in one but not the other?


not really, RS4 and S4 both had turbos. New S4 doesnt have a turbo but no one knows what the new RS4 will have. Last S6 didnt have a turbo and the RS6 did but the previous S6 had a turbo. Now the new RS6 might not have a turbo(V10) but S6 might have a turbo :banghead: 

:fruit:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> yep
> 
> not really, RS4 and S4 both had turbos. New S4 doesnt have a turbo but no one knows what the new RS4 will have. Last S6 didnt have a turbo and the RS6 did but the previous S6 had a turbo. Now the new RS6 might not have a turbo(V10) but S6 might have a turbo :banghead:
> 
> :fruit:


Okay, I figured it wasn't as simple as turbo = S, bigger engine = RS.

I saw on Edmunds that the RS4 is going to make its way to the US. If true, :thumbup:.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

swchang said:


> I saw on Edmunds that the RS4 is going to make its way to the US. If true, :thumbup:.


yep :thumbup: more choices the better. Last RS4 was pretty expensive though, I think it would of cost around 70k in the states if they would of brought it over.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> yep :thumbup: more choices the better. Last RS4 was pretty expensive though, I think it would of cost around 70k in the states if they would of brought it over.


Oh, what's $70k for a fine German turbocharged automotive machine? Just get a couple extra jobs, sell your kids into slavery, take out insurance on your wife and make sure an unfortunate accident occurs, and you'll soon be grinning your way to the mechanic's with another broken window regulator and failing engine cylinder.


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> are you sure it wasnt a A8 :dunno: no W12 in the A6 as far as I know, maybe you spotted the new S6/RS6


I'm almost positive that it was an A6. Same new grill, seemed smaller than an A8. The funny part was as I approached it, the lack of badges made me look much closer at it. There was no chrome rear bumper strip as the A8 has, nor chrome mirrors for the S/RS. If they were trying to fool me, they did a good job. I couldn't believe the W12 badge since I thought it was too large to fit the old A6. Maybe the new front end was designed to accomodate the big 12 pot to make production numbers of that engine more friendly to the VAG bottom line.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Kaz said:


> "space-ship?" I think I've said this before, but it looks rather 80's American in overall shapes. Better than Bangle dashes, for sure, though.


 Looks like an Oldsmobile or Buick.


----------

